# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Δεκτης υπερύθρων αποκωδικποιητή

## xampos

Εχω ένα αποκωδικοποιητή MPEG4 (CRYPTO REDi 210 A) τον οποίο τον έχω συνδέση σε 2 τηλεοράσεις , στην μία με HDMI και την άλλη με scart. Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά. Αυτό που θέλω τώρα είναι να μπορώ να αλλάζω κανάλι από οποιοδήποτε δωμάτιο ( μεσω του αποκωδικοποιητή) οπότε έβαλα έναν δέκτη υπερύθρων που είχα από μια παλιά κάρτα τηλεόρασης (PCI) με μια προέκταση περίπου 3 μέτρα αλλά δούλευε μόνο από τον δέκτη υπερύθρων του αποκωδικοποιτή. Μήπως φταίε η απόσταση λόγω του καλωδίου (χρησιμοποίησα το κλασικό τηλεφωνικό) ή μηπως δεν έβαλα τον δέκτη σωστα. Είχε μέσα 3 καλώδια ένα κόκκινο που το έβαλα στα 5V ένα ασπρο που το έβαλα στην εντολή και πλεντάζ που το έβαλα στην γείωση. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος ώστε να ελέξω αν είναι έτσι και πως ελέγχο με πολύμετρο τον δέκτη υπερύθρων; Ακόμη τι καλώδιο να χρησιμοποιήσω για νακαλήψω την απόσταση των 3 μέτρων μέχρι το άλλο δωμάτιο ώστε να μην χάνετε το σήμα.

----------


## xampos

Τελικά με utp δουλέυει μια χαρά.

----------

